# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Qamil Izet Çami

## EDLIN

*Qamil Izet Çami*




Qamil Izet Çami (1875-1933) Ishte nje Rilindas Shqipetar poet dhe mesues . Ai dhe Rilindas te tjere te krahines se tij hapen shkollen e pare  ne gjuhen shqipe ne Filat ne 1908 .

JETA
 Qamil Çami ka  lindur   me 4 Janar 1875 ne Filat, ne ate kohe nje qytet i empirit Otoman  . Ne rinine e tij ai u be anetar i Klubit te Letersise e studenteve Shqiptare ne Janine . Pas dipllomimit ne Stamboll ai u caktua Prefekti i  Sajadhes ne 1905. NE  1907  gjithashtu fillon aktivitetin si Mesues ne nje shkolle Otomane ne qytetin e tij , Filiat ku flitej , shkruhej e mesohej  Shqip ne menyre sekrete . Me 25 Gusht  1908  bashke me rilindas te tjere  ai hap shkollen e pare Shqipe ne Filat dhe ai zgjidhet drejtor i kesaj shkolle . Fondet per krijimin e kesaj shkolle u mblodhen nga populli i Filatit dhe me ndihmen e   Musa Demi, rilindas  gjithashtu i kesaj periudhe  dhe nga rilindas te tjere te njohur Cam  si   Rasih Dino, djale i Abedin Dino.

Gjate lufterave te Ballkanit ,  ai u burgos ne Janine  nga forcat Greke . Ai arriti te arratisej  pas 10 muajve dhe vendndodhja e tij behet Vlora . Ne 1917  Ai caktohet drejtori i Edukimit per jug lindjen e Shqiperise  dhe  jeton ne Voskopoje . Ne  1920  ushtria Italiane e burgos ate serish ne ishullin e  Sazanit  sepse ai ishte ndihmes i Levizjes  Shqiperia e Pamvarur . Lirohet  nga ky burg ne fund te Luftes se vlores me 4 Gusht 1920.  Ne  1922, pas propozimit te   Jani Minges  ne Qeverine shiptare , Çami  caktohet Prefekt i Konispolit . Nga  1924 - 1927  ai punoi vullnetarisht si mesues i gjuhes shqipe per Shqiptaret  ne zonen e Paramithise .

Qamil Çami  vdes ne 26 Shtator 1933 ne Tirane . Poemat e tij jane publikuar pas vdekjes se tij . Ai konsiderohet nje nga poetet e Rilindjes  per Shqiperine .

----------

